# Is the Tornador any good



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all has anyone got the tornador from autosmart??? is it worth getting???


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes!! it's by far THE best bit of kit I have ever bought. Ridiculously dirty interiors are quite literally blown away with this thing. Crevices, door shuts, pedals, seat runners, and more all get done by mine. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

thank you do you use g101 in it ???


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Best thing I have bought in AGES !

I use the special fluid - but may try something different when I run out


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

No - I use the stuff supplied with the tornador. Can't remember what it's called. 

Oh - one thing though - DO get yourself some face masks from tool hire shop or similar as it gives off some very nasty vapours. Even with a face mask on I still cough if I'm too near the thing when it goes off.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

AS fluid is called 'Tornado' IIRC

Agree with Paul about the vapours - its like you have just smoked 200 woodbine in two minutes !


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

so are the vapours harmfull in anyway??..........is there any problem with the plastics going dull when they dry from the use of the chemical cleaner??


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

ah got it tornador clean. thanks boys


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

Great Tool, I've had mine for a while now and it it amazing or filthy interior and hard to reach areas.

I use G101 in mine and i've used brisk too


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

talisman said:


> so are the vapours harmfull in anyway??..........is there any problem with the plastics going dull when they dry from the use of the chemical cleaner??


I don't know - but I generally trust the cough reflex, i.e, if you cough your body is telling you it doesn't like what your breathing in! A simple face mask will give you plenty protection though.

The tornador excels in that it only shoots out a tiny tiny amount of liquid. I have used mine on about 50 cars and haven't had to refill the bottle yet!


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

thank you all


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

price anyone???.....did look when i saw the rep..but had already spent enough as usual so did,nt ask any further....i sort of get the result at the moment using my airline and 101 etc but this seems like the next stage for a even better result, the airline tends to dry the plastics to a dull finish at times.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

you need a compressor do you not to run it?


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

My question was how big a compressor do you need? I have a wee one for blowing up tyres that could probably be utilised if it had enough power.


----------



## cocker92 (Mar 31, 2007)

as my birthday is approaching i would be interested in knowing what sort f compressor do you need to power it?

cheers ****er92


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

anyone got a link on this, i have seen its great work, but have no idea how it works or what is does


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> anyone got a link on this, i have seen its great work, but have no idea how it works or what is does


Use the search at the top of the page, there`s a few good threads about  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Stew said:


> My question was how big a compressor do you need? I have a wee one for blowing up tyres that could probably be utilised if it had enough power.


I have a 24ltr compressor from aldi that works fine with it. :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Race Valeting said:


> I have a 24ltr compressor from aldi that works fine with it. :thumb:


petrol or mains driven?

if mains, do you run it off a generator?


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

website is autosmart.co.uk rrp is£83.99 plus VAT


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

David said:


> petrol or mains driven?
> 
> if mains, do you run it off a generator?


Yes I run it off the gennie, or mains at home if working there. :thumb:

Its called a powercraft and was £69.99 from aldi


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Antbunt said:


> website is autosmart.co.uk rrp is £833.99 plus VAT


Blimey, that isn't cheap!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

833.99?! In pixie land perhaps! Mine was about £70. I have a 25l sealey compressor and it does fine, although does need to keep recharging and it's noisy! You could get a bigger one that would last longer with a full tank.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Take it you twisted the reps arm up his back??? I get you i put a extra 3 in oops


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

i have a 24 lt one and it's grand, but have access to a 50lt one and it's better as it doesn't have to keep charging up.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

mies starting to feck up, and its annoying.

with the iquid switched on, its not always spraying it out.

as for you guys running them on 25L compressors, i dunno how you do it :lol: it annoys me like hell running it off a 2.5hp 50L one, its like a different tool when i use it at the local garage, 225L and a constant 9 bar


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Hmmmm I have a feeling my diddy 12V compressor won't be meaty enough. It does get good pressure but not sure..... I don't want to buy a proper compressor!


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> 833.99?! In pixie land perhaps! Mine was about £70. I have a 25l sealey compressor and it does fine, although does need to keep recharging and it's noisy! You could get a bigger one that would last longer with a full tank.


Maybe he means £83.99 plus VAT


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Stew said:


> Hmmmm I have a feeling my diddy 12V compressor won't be meaty enough. It does get good pressure but not sure..... I don't want to buy a proper compressor!


If you mean the ones for blowing up tyres then I am sorry but that not even a 'proper' compressor. You will need somthing with a big tank and it seems a big motor.


----------



## madmoggy (Apr 14, 2007)

Wonderdetail said:


> Yes!! it's by far THE best bit of kit I have ever bought. Ridiculously dirty interiors are quite literally blown away with this thing. Crevices, door shuts, pedals, seat runners, and more all get done by mine. I absolutely love it.


Any chance of it being demo'd at the bash at Montys on the 8th?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes Graham, of course.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> mies starting to feck up, and its annoying.
> 
> with the iquid switched on, its not always spraying it out.
> 
> as for you guys running them on 25L compressors, i dunno how you do it :lol: it annoys me like hell running it off a 2.5hp 50L one, its like a different tool when i use it at the local garage, 225L and a constant 9 bar


Have you tried cleaning it (I know that might sound obvious!)

Just stick the whole thing face down (up to the metal) in a bucket of warm water and squeeze the trigger for a bit.


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

gt5500 said:


> If you mean the ones for blowing up tyres then I am sorry but that not even a 'proper' compressor. You will need somthing with a big tank and it seems a big motor.


It's basically a race track tool. Its for inflating tyres and blowing crap off and out of things. It does actually maintain decent pressure but I doubt it would cope with the tornador. Shame as I really fancied one, just can't justify buying a real compressor.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok boys i got one it looks well built and the solution you get with it smells good to. Roll on today. will keep you posted.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Antbunt said:


> Ok boys i got one it looks well built and the .


Should hope it is well built for the amount it costs, it seems a handy tool but it a lot of money for what it is. Guess thats what happens when you have a unique product though.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

It's not, really, considering spray guns are 200-500 quid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

also avaible here:

http://www.cleaningmachinesdirect.co.uk/products/Tornador_Cleaning_Gun_119.html

£82 plus postage.


----------



## Antbunt (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi all used it for the first time today. Have to say its awesome used it to spot clean. Door shuts. and the door cards it makes life so easy. And the build quality is very good i used the tornado liquid that came with it. I hardly used any liquid as what was posted before i would open all the door and use a mask. Im so happy with it its worth the money.....


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wonderdetail said:


> It's not, really, considering spray guns are 200-500 quid.


A good spray gun yes but you can get a cheap one for less then the tornador, and besides aside from looking like a spray gun its not very similar. I would say its more like a degreaser gun which can be found for less then £20. Of course I am not saying that the tornador should be £20 but I think sub £50 would be nice. I know for the pro's its a small investment but for us hobbyists its a big pay out, which is a shame becuase it looks like a nice tool. But at the end of the day its patented and nothing else comparable is available so I can't see the price coming down any time, wait for a s/h one I guess.


----------



## blitzed evo (Apr 28, 2008)

mines used day in day out with 250 ltr compressor,
g101, as it's more economical than tornador liquid,
always got a bucket of water handy for a clean as 
the funnel gets dirty quick.
6 mths useage no probs yet :thumb:


----------



## eurochem (Dec 20, 2005)

matt1263 said:


> also avaible here:
> 
> http://www.cleaningmachinesdirect.co.uk/products/Tornador_Cleaning_Gun_119.html
> 
> £82 plus postage.


Tornador gun cheapest in Europe I think, £64 inc VAT plus postage (free on orders over £100)


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

post a link then please

:thumb:


----------



## eurochem (Dec 20, 2005)

matt1263 said:


> post a link then please
> 
> :thumb:


http://www.cleaningmachinesdirect.co.uk/products/51/Tornador_Cleaning_Gun_119.html


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

eurochem said:


> Tornador gun *cheapest in Europe I think*, £64 inc VAT plus postage (free on orders over £100)


Not quit I can get them for £74 all in and possibly a little cheaper than that :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Not quit I can get them for £74 all in and possibly a little cheaper than that :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


sounds interesting ^^


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Phil H said:


> sounds interesting ^^


Phil I was going to do GB when the previous one had completely finished but things are a bit crap big time round here at the mo.......everyone taking the pi55 left right and centre so I'm not really in the mood but as soon as that changes I'll let everyone who is interested know for sure.......hopefully it won't be too long.

Bryan


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Wonderdetail said:


> Have you tried cleaning it (I know that might sound obvious!)
> 
> Just stick the whole thing face down (up to the metal) in a bucket of warm water and squeeze the trigger for a bit.


yup, stripped it down and cleaned it all :wall:

BUT i missed 1 bit :lol: the black lid, has 2 little holes in the top, and i think they must be breather holes??? either way, when i cleaned that, it started to work alot better, still not like new, but defo useable now :thumb::thumb:


----------



## bratfass (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi,

I got mine from carparts-kologne before a while for 120€ (96£) and yesterday I found a supplier, which has better prices (and now I am a bit annoyed ):

88€ (70£)!

and they have other products from this manufacturer, like the power-pulse foamgun and the tornador power-pulse vacuum-cleaner nd they can supply all the spare-parts for these!

http://www.werkstatt-produkte.de/pr...tole-reiniger-z010&cName=werkzeuge-innovation

I saw, that perhaps some mates here want this parts in a group buy.

Yes, I am not in the status managing one, with my few posts and beeing a noob, but if interest are there I could ask at the supplier and managing the contact in german, if there is a chance to get them even cheaper than the 70£, when we get a bigger number of tornador products (pp-gun, pp-sucker, pp-foamgun)


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi bratfass.......the link doesn't work for me 

Bryan


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

eurochem said:


> Tornador gun cheapest in Europe I think, £64 inc VAT plus postage (free on orders over £100)





blr123 said:


> Not quit I can get them for £74 all in and possibly a little cheaper than that :thumb:
> 
> Bryan




I thought £64 IS cheaper than £74 or am I missing something ?

£64 From Eurochem (or their sister company) is a pretty good buy :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

alanjo99 said:


> I thought £64 IS cheaper than £74 or am I missing something ?
> 
> £64 From Eurochem (or their sister company) is a pretty good buy :thumb:


Not sure Alan......I'm sure when I saw it this morning it was £64 PLUS vat.......could be wrong though.

Bryan


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

blr123 said:


> Not sure Alan......I'm sure when I saw it this morning it was £64 PLUS vat.......could be wrong though.
> 
> Bryan


yep its plus vat. £74.11 inc


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

> 2. PRICE
> 2.1 All prices are quoted in British Sterling and are inclusive of VAT (IF APPLICABLE) (as may be prescribed by law from time to time), unless otherwise specified. 2.2 All prices are inclusive of postage and packing, unless otherwise stated.


The £11.11 VAT is already included (VAT content of goods & carriage is £11.11)

:thumb:


----------



## eurochem (Dec 20, 2005)

alanjo99 said:


> I thought £64 IS cheaper than £74 or am I missing something ?
> 
> £64 From Eurochem (or their sister company) is a pretty good buy :thumb:


£64 + 5ltrs of V-Clean V112 Multi Surface Cleaner worth £13.99. However our stock go very quickly due to the price offer


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

its a great tool, a friend of mine has it and i recently sorted out the vans interior with it


----------



## WhiteStripes (Oct 16, 2008)

Looks to be quite the little tool. Seems like there's nothing it can't clean. There's some pretty good videos on youtube of it.


----------



## WhiteStripes (Oct 16, 2008)

Apparently they have a foam gun too that can be used with a multitude of cleaners.


----------

